# Twitcher



## Ashimoto (10 Feb 2020)

Been partial to a spot of Birdwatching for 46 years. Also been a Metalhead since 1979. Love reading as well


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

I too used to listen to heavy metal at loud volumes while bird watching, but some some unfathomable reason I never saw any birds.


----------



## Tom B (15 Mar 2021)

A little off topic but are any of the amateurs birders here able to identify this noisy little bird. Seems to sing most of the night. Location is north Manchester..

Typically it was raining, time was about 2am


View: https://youtu.be/ptzzCeUNBWY


And a less good clip


View: https://youtu.be/_Qohql2EP50


----------



## wheresthetorch (16 Mar 2021)

Tom B said:


> A little off topic but are any of the amateurs birders here able to identify this noisy little bird.


Sounds like a blackbird to me. Very territorial at this time of year, so likely to be singing late into the evening. 2 am is fairly unusual, but streetlights can make them think it is still dusk.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2022)

I took the BWSOW. into the Lower Wharfe Valley yesterday
The site it's on, was constantly being overflown by Red Kites

I've seen them further east at Bramham, a lot of times


----------



## gbb (24 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I took the BWSOW. into the Lower Wharfe Valley yesterday
> The site it's on, was constantly being overflown by Red Kites
> 
> I've seen them further east at Bramham, a lot of times


It's interesting, when you know the original source of these Kites, how far they spread out over the years.
They were re introduced locally in/near Wakerly Woods, near Corby (iirc) around 2000. It got to the stage 15 years ago, on my regular 50 mile routes in that area, id give up counting them, to see 20, 30, 50 of them on one ride was normal, occasionally youd see 10 or 20 of them congregating over a field bordered by woods near Blatherwyke Slowly, they spread out towards Peterborough, they became regular sightings over the city 10 years ago, now theyve spread way beyond into the fens (and south toward Stamford and beyond)...and probably in every other direction too.
I assume the protection theyre given has benefitted other raptors too, buzzard are very regular sightings here now...20 years ago, there was more chance of seeing Marsh Harriers than Buzzard.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Mar 2022)

@gbb

I've since been told that there's a breeding programme on the Harewood estate
https://harewood.org/explore/bird-garden/bird/red-kites/

http://www.yorkshireredkites.net/


----------



## Andy_R (29 Mar 2022)

I was a twitcher, but my beta blockers have taken care of that...


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Apr 2022)

Do you get ravens in Shropshire? I thought I saw one on Thursday. Could have been a rook (it was a long way off) but it looked to be all-black, was on its own at the top of a tree and looked pretty mean.


----------

